# Ear Cropping



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

What is the best age to have your dogs ears cropped? I would also like to hear your opinion on ear cropping (like/dislike, recomend/not recomended).. Thanks for any help n opinions...


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

10 weeks to 14 weeks are best but we have done them later.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree, I like to do them around 10-14 weeks also. After the pup has had a couple of innoculations. Now if you have a dog with fly ears, you can get them done anytime, if your vet will do them. A nice medium crop is the best: too short=they curl onto head, too tall=won't stand. If you can find a vet that uses a laser, it works the best and heals faster. The best thing to do is find a breeder or owner in your area, that has dog's ears that you like and use their vet. I have seen some "hack" jobs from vet that are used to doing dobies and boxers.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

We have never used a laser but I imagine it would heal faster. I would think it would scar more.


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

there is a local guy who uses laser and scalpel. Ive seen a few dogs he has done and actually a friend of mine recomended him (did his dogs ears) and i guess the guy specializes in doing ear crops, but all the dogs I have seen, none were pits.. The breeder i got him from recomended thier vet but he twice as much. I will pay watever, but is it better just cuz it costs more? Thanks for advice...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

vets that do cropping should have a book of previous clients thats they've done. but it doesnt mean too much if they havent done pitbulls' ears before. so try to see a vet that has done pit ears before and look at pictures.
dont jump into this and be very picky about who does them. a bad crop job can make even the most beautiful dogs look raggidy


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm partial to not cropping. Perhaps because someone cropped Omi's ears to practically non existence.....


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sometimes if the ear is too floppy you need to go shorter so they'll stand


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

tt557 said:


> I'm partial to not cropping. Perhaps because someone cropped Omi's ears to practically non existence.....


Tt557 I feel your pain I been there that is wrong for what that vet did &#8230; 
If the ears were not strong enough he should of let you know ahead of time so you would have not done it. I think it's a personal choice when it comes to cropping ears. Yea do keep it like everyone is telling you 10-14 weeks anything later can come with complications&#8230; Something that I learned with time is that there are vets that are will tell you that they can crop and do a great job with ear cropping. But in reality once it's all said and done all you would like to do is kill them and get your money back. But that does not change the fact that now you are very unhappy and you would have been better keeping the ears rather than cropping them, not in all cases but in some. What I have learned from the past is that I would tell the vet that once he is ready to put the dog to sleep for operation to contact me (or wait) so that I could go in show him and draw exactly how I want them to look on the ears so if anything comes out wrong is entirely my fault. Now the only thing that the vet and you need to agree on is the length so the ears do not drop and stand up straight. (you are the paying customer) This works great and I promise you, you would not be disappointed because you chose the length beforehand do not leave it in their hand come to an agreement before hand so everyone is happy. IMO&#8230;


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh NOOOO - I didnt have them cropped. I rescued her. She came with her ears already like that AND a tattoo. The tat. is of some creepy halloween eyes - but since that is my favorite holiday I thought it was "meant to be".

I like the natural look. I am only for cropping & docking for medical purposes or if they are working dogs. Cosmetic reasons mean squat to me. 
Here's a pic of her tattoo..........


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank god you recued her because who ever had her before was not all that there… I am glad that she is in a happy loving home and that she does not have any additional tattoos after that one.


----------



## shadystunts (May 17, 2010)

wow! what kind of a hole would tattoo thier dog? Nice to know another pup was rescued to a good home.. props to you..


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

tt557 said:


> I'm partial to not cropping. Perhaps because someone cropped Omi's ears to practically non existence.....


Panda has his ears cropped like that too where they are almost non-existant! Someone told me its called a "helmet cut" But i wish i saw what he looked like with ears....


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Wait is that tattoo on her leg? w.t.f. who does that?? Im happy you rescued her!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't crop ears or dock tails "usually"... I have only had 2 dogs with cropped ears and I showed the dock (with ear fold) how I wanted the crop.







Tear em' up Turok~ Turok was one of the 2, I have no pics of the other she had the same crop. Both dogs were done at 8wks and looked outstanding all their lives.

my retirement production... This is Turk at 1.5yrs.. From my heavy Jocko/OFRN outcrossed with zebo/halls(adams dogs)/g&gspike.. I knew a long time ago what I was doing.. This is a 37lbs true working bulldog with a reverse scissor bite that led to the "under shot" jaw of legendary bulldogs.. I done this with pure game dogs breeding for mentality first , then ability, and finally skull. SO I docked his tail as he is a stock dog and bear dog...


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

I dont crop my dogs ears, but when i was a kid my dad had my boxer done with a doberman style crop and the vet did an excellent job.


----------

